# Can I tow my pop up camper?



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

I installed a hitch and trailer lights on my Cruze. It technically CAN tow 1,000 lbs with a max tongue weight of 200 lbs (If you do NOT have the Eco or the Diesel, according to the owners manual) but that doesn't necessarily mean it's a good idea. A pop-up camper not only weighs at the max rating, but then you're probably going to load it full of stuff, and it also has a massive aero dynamic drag. But power really isn't the problem, it's brakes. The Cruze has drum brakes in the rear. 

To be honest, I wouldn't suggest purchasing a Cruze with the knowledge ahead of time you will be towing with it. The option to tow was really for people like me who just have an open 4x8 utility trailer so you can take trash to the dump, or put on a bicycle rack, or occasionally tow a lightweight motorcycle. The entire tow bar is secured to the car with only 4 bolts which was pretty unsettling to me when I towed my motorcycle. (The small bundle of wires hanging from the grocery hook above my aux battery box is the trailer lights harness)


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

There are some members that tow. One has a small boat on a trailer that weighs about 800 lbs. He has a diesel Cruze which has better torque and disc brakes all around. 

Like @chevrasaki says, you’re probably pushing it with a Cruze to pull a bulky travel trailer weighing over 1,000 lbs (loaded with food, water, propane).


----------



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

Before I had a truck, I towed my glider trailer with my 2011 Eco. It probably weighs somewhere between 1500 and 2000 lbs. Yeah, I know the manual says don't, but...I did. Probably about 2000 miles total, including one ~1500 mi round trip. 

As chevaraski eludes to, brakes are the main issue. I got by, but did warp the front rotors trying to avoid an idiot on the highway once. Mine is a manual, and it essentially turned into a 5-speed with that trailer. 6th was too tall. Mileage also suffered, and would vary quite wildly with wind and hills. Most of my driving with this trailer was highway miles, and most tanks would be around 28 mpg. I think I had a 24 and a 32 as the low and high on the long trip. I now have a '17 Colorado and use that when I need to tow something. My advice would also to buy something more suited to towing your camper. Even a Malibu probably can do that, and will get better mileage than most small SUVs. My parents used to tow a popup with a Celebrity and then a Lumina, back in the day.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Curt and Drawtite both offer hitches that can handle the little pop up. The problem is, youd be at the max rating, even without any passengers. The pop-up would not be a "massive drag" since you wouldn't tow it popped up LOL...chances are its lower than your roof line and just a little wider than the car itself. Sure it could probably pull and stop it ok, but the type of terrain you will be towing it to/from will also play a role on how quickly or safely you can come to a stop. You don't mention how far you plan on towing or the terrain or possible driving conditions. If all you do is a few mins on flat ground, Id go for it....if you plan on taking it to the mountains with significant elevation change, forget it...just rent a truck for the day.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

At some point and time the rear drum brakes got swapped for disc. 

Unless that's a model dependent option. Mine has disc but it's the second highest option. I would have like the navigation but didn't feel the need for sunroof and spoilers and 18 inch tires.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Let's not forget ... that Chevy now has the Equinox available with the 1.6L whisper-diesel engine that's rated an EPA estimated 39 mpg on the highway! (FWD version, AWD rated at 38 hwy) It's a bit pricey though, and is only rated to tow 1500 lbs ... but the 2.0T version is rated to tow 3500 lbs. and is rated at a respectable 29 mpg highway in FWD guise. Hope you find the best deal out there for what you're searching for.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Should be just fine. Specs are dumbed down in the USA for liability reasons, but in Europe the towed vehicle car weigh nearly as much as the the towing vehicle. Never towed with a Cruze but have with a Jeep Patriot FWD that probably weighs about the same. Towed 2100 pounds for long distances and briefly this VW even though it's only rated for 1000 pounds.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you only occasionally tow the camper, not for long distances, not up and down very hilly terrain, and not overloaded, you'll be fine. I tow a utility trailer bi-monthly and have no issues. The longest trip was from WI to Ohio (on my way to Lordstown <GRIN>) and it was fully loaded, taller than vehicle. The wind played h3LL with the tarps, but all was well.


----------

